#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Значение слов

## Odd Li

Здравствуйте!

Каков буквальный смысл санскритских слов

*Самвара,
Пиндала (витала),
*

?   (названия адов)

----------


## Александр Дубровин

Здравствуйте!
Как дословно переводятся "Манджувара" и "Дхритараштра"?

----------


## Александр Дубровин

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Каков буквальный смысл санскритских слов
> 
> *Самвара,
> Пиндала (витала),
> *
> 
> ?   (названия адов)


Самвара - "выбор"

----------


## Александр Дубровин

Самвара - имя эманации Акшобхьи.

----------


## Джек

> Здравствуйте!
> Как дословно переводятся "Манджувара" и "Дхритараштра"?


Могу ошибаться, но:
Дхритараштра = _дхрити_ (отвага) + _раштра_ (нация, народ).

----------


## До

> Здравствуйте!
> Как дословно переводятся "Манджувара" и "Дхритараштра"?


Mañjuṣvara




> *maJju* mfn. beautiful , lovely , charming , pleasant , sweet MBh. Ka1v. &c. ; m. (with %{bhaTTa}) N. of a Sch. on Amara-kos3a.





> *svara* or m. (ifc. f. %{A}) sound , noise RV. &c. &c


Т.е. видимо что-то типа _красивый звук_.

----------

